# GTX 970 OC Custom Cooling, Help needed!



## phrick (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a reference GTX 970 (  Products :: Gainward GeForce® GTX 970 ) and would really like to overclock. But the reference cooler could not handle the heat when OC'ed. I would a custom GPU cooler but could not find any in India. Digitians plz help me find the best cooling for my graphics card, within my budget which is Rs.4500. 
P.S. I asked Deepcool about their availability and compatibility with GTX 970 (V6000), but no reply.
P.P.S. Importing from US overshoots my budget, only Arctic Accelero Mono Plus in my budget (from US). Are there any Indian retailers of Arctic?
Please Help.
Thank you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2015)

Should've gone with Asus Strix or Zotac AMP editions instead of Gainward if you wanted to overclock.


----------



## phrick (Sep 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Should've gone with Asus Strix or Zotac AMP editions instead of Gainward if you wanted to overclock.



Not helping.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2015)

phrick said:


> I have a reference GTX 970 (  Products :: Gainward GeForce® GTX 970 ) and would really like to overclock. But the reference cooler could not handle the heat when OC'ed. I would a custom GPU cooler but could not find any in India. Digitians plz help me find the best cooling for my graphics card, within my budget which is Rs.4500.
> P.S. I asked Deepcool about their availability and compatibility with GTX 970 (V6000), but no reply.
> P.P.S. Importing from US overshoots my budget, only Arctic Accelero Mono Plus in my budget (from US). Are there any Indian retailers of Arctic?
> Please Help.
> Thank you.



Try Kraken G10. Reference design cards should work.

EVGA GTX 970 SC with NZXT Kraken G10 and Corsair H90 Installed! - EVGA Forums
Kraken g10 bracket + gtx 970 and 980? [Solved] - Gtx - Graphics Cards

You can get it from here :
NZXT - RL-KRG10-W1 (White) - Accessories - RL-KRG10-W1 (White) - price in india, kolkata - mdcomputers.in
NZXT - RL-KRG10-B1 (Black) - Accessories - RL-KRG10-B1 (Black) - price in india, kolkata - mdcomputers.in


----------



## phrick (Sep 28, 2015)

topgear said:


> Try Kraken G10. Reference design cards should work.
> 
> EVGA GTX 970 SC with NZXT Kraken G10 and Corsair H90 Installed! - EVGA Forums
> Kraken g10 bracket + gtx 970 and 980? [Solved] - Gtx - Graphics Cards
> ...



Thank you, but could you suggest some air coolers(?)


----------



## dekaron (Sep 28, 2015)

Kraken G10 is only a shell with Fan for VRAM cooling , the liquid cooling itself will cost 4k+ and it does not have tiny heatsinks for Vram


----------



## phrick (Sep 28, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Kraken G10 is only a shell with Fan for VRAM cooling , the liquid cooling itself will cost 4k+ and it does not have tiny heatsinks for Vram



So, what do you suggest, I do?
Found the Accelero Mono Plus on geb.ebay for 4400 bucks, you think it could hold my card when oc'ed?
Also there are Deepcools V6000 and V4000, you know they available in India?


----------



## dekaron (Sep 28, 2015)

Accelero mono is 5.2k on amazon which is the same price as newegg import, if you can get it for 4.4k its a better deal.

According to newegg and amazon reviews it does bring down the temperatures satisfactorily, barely any sound and officially supports 970

It is also quite thick taking 3 slots and is on the heavier side as a huge lump might bend the card a little, check if you have enough space 

There is no official support as they are not selling it in India and international warranty has expensive courier charges which is 3/4 the price

The mini heatsinks applied with thermal glue might be permanent and even if the cooling is not upto desired level you are stuck with it

The choice is yours, will the OC performance be worth all the risk


----------



## phrick (Sep 28, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Accelero mono is 5.2k on amazon which is the same price as newegg import, if you can get it for 4.4k its a better deal.
> 
> According to newegg and amazon reviews it does bring down the temperatures satisfactorily, barely any sound and officially supports 970
> 
> ...



That is scary man. Are there no brand that has official support in India?


----------



## dekaron (Sep 28, 2015)

No idea, I don't think India has a market for such products. 

I couldn't even get a fan for my GPU from anywhere in India after the warranty was over. Its only on import from a third party seller and it costs more than the value of fan


----------



## phrick (Sep 28, 2015)

dekaron said:


> No idea, I don't think India has a market for such products.
> 
> I couldn't even get a fan for my GPU from anywhere in India after the warranty was over. Its only on import from a third party seller and it costs more than the value of fan



GTX 970 is a 145-165w card and the Arctic Mono Plus is a 200w cooler, what do you think? Offcource the 145-165w tdp limit will breached while oc ing. Also, my card has a great asic quality of 75.6%


----------



## dekaron (Sep 28, 2015)

Nvidia puts it at 145 average, the charts below might be of some help as the stock card is well below 200 at max consumption hovering in the 16x. But at your budget and the availability of the coolers you dont have much choice.

MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4 GB Review | techPowerUp

Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 and 980 reference review - Hardware Setup | Power Consumption


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2015)

phrick said:


> I have a reference GTX 970 (  Products :: Gainward GeForce® GTX 970 ) and would really like to overclock. But the reference cooler could not handle the heat when OC'ed. I would a custom GPU cooler but could not find any in India. Digitians plz help me find the best cooling for my graphics card, within my budget which is Rs.4500.
> P.S. I asked Deepcool about their availability and compatibility with GTX 970 (V6000), but no reply.
> P.P.S. Importing from US overshoots my budget, only Arctic Accelero Mono Plus in my budget (from US). Are there any Indian retailers of Arctic?
> Please Help.
> Thank you.



Go with the following GPU Cooler for your reference GTX 970.OK.

Link:Gelid Icy Vision Five Heatpipe Universal VGA Cooler Rev 2. (Up to R9 290X Series / GTX 780 Series) - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## phrick (Oct 3, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with the following GPU Cooler for your reference GTX 970.OK.
> 
> Link:Gelid Icy Vision Five Heatpipe Universal VGA Cooler Rev 2. (Up to R9 290X Series / GTX 780 Series) - FrozenCPU.com



Know where I could get from?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 4, 2015)

phrick said:


> Know where I could get from?



From here:Gelid Icy Vision Five Heatpipe Universal VGA Cooler Rev 2. (Up to R9 290X Series / GTX 780 Series) - FrozenCPU.com


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 5, 2015)

For Sale : Graphic Card NZXT Kraken G10 - GPU Mounting Bracket

theres a guy selling here.


----------

